# music stores in Toronto



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Are there any music stores in Toronto or east 401 , that would be open on Sunday.
Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve's Music on Queen St. West is open from 11-5 on Sunday. Only one I'm aware of.

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=map_toronto


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this one's open 7 days a week...

Paul's Boutique //


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Paul's Boutique is a cool store in Kensington Village that is open Sundays. Nice people to deal with.
Paul's Boutique // Toronto's finest vintage musical instruments, guitars, basses, amps, effects and recording equipment


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

A little bit further north in Richmond Hill but Cosmo Music is open sunday 11 - 5

Contact Us / Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore / Toronto, Canada


----------

